# quel offre ADSL pour une maison secondaire ?



## billboc (25 Mars 2006)

Salut,

devant la multitude d'offre ADSL laquelle vous semble la plus adapté pour une maison secondaire occupée un peu moins de 6 mois dans l'année

la seule chose qui compte est l'internet, la TV et le téléphone pas besoin

Merci pour votre aide !
++

Billboc


----------



## AOSTE (25 Mars 2006)

Bonjour

Ben tout simplement la meme que la principal


----------



## billboc (25 Mars 2006)

en fait je cherche une offre adsl la plus simple possible (no tv, no tél) et la moins cher possible donc...

... pas comme la principale !

merci pour votre aide
++

Billboc


----------



## wolverine (25 Mars 2006)

ben juste un exemple chez 9 telecom tu as de l'adsl jusqu'a 20mega pour 14,90 euros par mois !
les autres fai doivent aussi proposer que l'adsl ! sinon il y a les forfaits mais c'est du bas debit !


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mars 2006)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> devant la multitude d'offre ADSL laquelle vous semble la plus adapté pour une maison secondaire occupée un peu moins de 6 mois dans l'année
> la seule chose qui compte est l'internet, la TV et le téléphone pas besoin



Et pourquoi ne pas utiliser la même que la principale ?
En effet, si tu es chez FT/wanadoo, tu peux utiliser les mêmes identifiants de connexion aussi bien dans la principale que la secondaire.
Donc pourquoi payer deux fois ? (Et pense que pour les autres FAI cela doit etre la même possibilité. En tout cas, fait l'essai chez un ami, comme moi chez wanadoo. Je me suis connecté chez lui avec mes identifiants sans souci.)


----------



## nikolo (27 Mars 2006)

pour cela , il faut deja qu'il paye un abbonnement adsl sur la ligne telephonique de sa maison secondaire. Ensuite n'importe qui avec ses propres identifiant peut se connecter sur internet .

Demande à ton provider s'il ne peut pas brancher la ligne de ta maison sur le même abo que ta maison principale quitte à payer un peu plus par mois.


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2006)

Dans le cadre d'un abonnement ADSL, il y a une intervention sur la ligne : tu t'abonnes pour un numéro bien particulier même si ça n'a rien à voir avec tes identifiants qui, eux, sont utilisables sur une autre ligne ADSL ou même en accés libre par RTC.

Si la ligne téléphonique de la résidence secondaire n'est pas déclarée en ADSL, ça ne marchera pas en ADSL.  

Ceci dit, c'est vrai qu'il y a une niche de besoin dans doute non négligeable (je le sais j'en fais partie ) pour les gens qui voudraient pendant les vacances avoir accés à l'ADSL depuis ailleurs que leur ligne principale, seraient prêts à payer un tant soit peu mais pas forcément un abonnement 12mois ur 12.


----------

